# Keurig coffee maker is an expensive waste



## Roadwarrior (Apr 22, 2018)

Wife purchased a Keurig coffee maker.  Been testing different methods for the last few days.  I'm using filtered water (we have an expensive filter system attached), I tested the K-cups but found that they were stale, retested a new supply of K-cups still not very tasty.  Bought a refillable pod used fresh ground coffee.  Tested different amounts both coffee & water.  Still can't for the life of me make a satisfying cup compared to either my French press or 'cowboy/camp' coffee.  Weak & bland is the results from Keurig.  What is the secret or do I accept the taste to be able to say, 'We use a Keurig!' & pretend I'm in the know.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 22, 2018)

What kind of coffee are you using?    Starbucks Pike Place Blend is like drinking the strongest out there.    We switched over to a Keurig about a year ago and love it.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 22, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> What kind of coffee are you using?    Starbucks Pike Place Blend is like drinking the strongest out there.    We switched over to a Keurig about a year ago and love it.


Keurig K-Cups 1st then Seattle's Best K-Cups (always liked their coffee) then went with medium McCafe (made by Seattle's Best ground have been using it in my French press) really like it.  I've found that anything with the Starbucks label is too bitter for me.  Strong I like but not skunky, I've only had one cup from Starbucks, Don't like flavored, latte, cafe o'lay or espresso.  Did use whole beans for years but found I was spending too much valuable retirement time grinding my own.

Think I'll admit failure & go back to my $12 pot & my $15 French press.  Good coffee is all in the temp of the water, most coffee makers don't get it to the optimum temp,  Getting the water to just before boiling insures a good cup of joe.  Altitude is another factor that goes into a good cup, water boils at lower temps in higher altitudes, so you have to adjust you timing.


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm not a coffee drinker, but I've read that many owners use re-fillable / re-useable cups


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 22, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker, but I've read that many owners use re-fillable / re-useable cups


Said that in my original post, costly, messy little things, you end up with most of spent grounds on the floor or your fingers.  I really believe it's in the temp of the water, so giving up going back to my French press, good luck!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2018)

I had 2. A big one and a small one. Both broke before the year was out. I could never get in to dry lt out therefore, I feared mold. Went back to press or pour over.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I had 2. A big one and a small one. Both broke before the year was out. I could never get in to dry lt out therefore, I feared mold. Went back to press or pour over.


Agree! read somewhere about the mold that inhabits most drip coffee makers, (again a result of improper cleaning & temp of the water) something you should beware of.  The article also mentioned that most fountain drink dispensers are not cleaned properly either.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 22, 2018)

I second it that Pike Place Roast is an excellent k-cup coffee!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 23, 2018)

They are handy when you have company. I keep a variety on hand


----------



## Robusta (Apr 23, 2018)

We have a Kuerig and it occupies a place in the back pantry along with all the other tried and rejected kitchen gimmicks.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2018)

We've had several coffee makers, over the years....most of them don't last more than a couple of years.  These "single" cup makers seem to be rather expensive, and rather impractical for anyone who drinks more than a couple of cups per day.  Out latest coffee pot, and the best, so far, is the Cuisinart Brew Central...it makes great coffee, and is still doing good after almost 6 years.


----------



## hearlady (Apr 23, 2018)

I still loved the Flex Brew I got for Christmas. It has both a carafe and a "kherig" side.
Most times we make a pot but if I want a certain flavored pod or husband wants an extra cup we use the one cup size. 
Radish it dries out well which has been great also.
It's been worth the money. We drink a lot of coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I still loved the Flex Brew I got for Christmas. It has both a carafe and a "kherig" side.
> Most times we make a pot but if I want a certain flavored pod or husband wants an extra cup we use the one cup size.
> Radish it dries out well which has been great also.
> It's been worth the money. We drink a lot of coffee.



Lady, thanks for the tip, I never heard of it and will check it out.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 27, 2018)

The K cups aren't strong enough for us. We find even the Keurig French Roast to be too weak. Tried it at a hotel and considered it okay but nothing we'd want at home.

We stick with our Chemex drip (AKA pour-over). We like Italian Roast or organic French in a super-fine grind. We love espresso and Turkish coffees, too! Arabic coffee is a real treat, only one restaurant around here serves it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2018)

I thought it was a pricey gimmick item, and imagined it would be a hassle to get up and make two individual cups and one for my husband every morning.  When I read some articles about the mold in them, I stopped even considering them.  My husband was wanting to get one when it first came out, but like Robusta, it would probably be sitting in the basement pantry or garage somewhere...or donated to charity.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 30, 2018)

Wife had saved the boxes that shipped the Keurig, she has now thoroughly cleaned the unit, packaged it back in the boxes & it now takes up room in our storage closet.  Another item of 'stuff' that was unneeded & unloved.  I have been using 2 of the unused pod contents for a 20 oz cup made in my French Press.  I did purchase an electric water heater, on recommendation of our tea drinking neighbor, actually works quit well & together with my French press I spent a total of $36.04, less than 10 minutes from start to finish & much more satisfied.

Soon to be listed on 'Craigslist' it reminds me of the juicer I purchased back in the 80's, I was told I had to clean it, damn!  One big glass of OJ later, cleaned the pulp out of the screen & sit it aside, never used it again.  Sold it for $20 (cost $70).  When asked why I was selling it so cheap, I replied wait until you have to clean it.  The Keurig will probably go for about $30 & will be content to get something.


----------

